# Forum gone wonky?



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 28, 2011)

Has anyone else experienced the forum format going all wonky, being stripped of formatting and stuff?


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 28, 2011)

I tried to reply to this a minute ago, and it was all messed up looking (just this thread though) and wouldn't let me post.

Hit the back button, then clicked on this thread again, now it looks normal.

The same thing was going on when we were getting those malware warnings - I thought it was because of that, but maybe not...


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 28, 2011)

HAHA - I just clicked on this thread and it did the same thing:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...photo-gallery/233308-wtf-happened-forums.html


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 28, 2011)

this is most definitely WONKY!!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 28, 2011)

I just got a blank white page.. Very wonky, indeed


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 28, 2011)

I fixed it.. no worries.


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 28, 2011)

Awesome Shwetty.  I'm going to put you in for a bonus!


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 28, 2011)

It's working for me.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 30, 2011)

Another glitch... *sigh*


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 30, 2011)

Wonky Wonky....nobody can respond to new posts!


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2011)

Yah new wonkyness is - you can't view any post that is new 
Even if you make it yourself it gives you the error page


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 30, 2011)

Does this mean I actually have to do my homework? I was really looking forward to procrastinating...


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 30, 2011)

everyone go comment on my photos!   :lmao:


----------



## KmH (Jan 30, 2011)

New wonkyness this morning with all the HTTP 500 Internal Server Errors.

Lots of new threads no one can reply to.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 30, 2011)

So reply to all the old ones


----------



## Fangman (Jan 30, 2011)

Had a couple of goes at submitting a new post - allowed preview - but then post shows up as a blank.

My apologies for two blank copies of "Old Friends"


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2011)

Does this mean we are all left...speachless?


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2011)

Good times.......seems like everyone has the problem.


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 30, 2011)

Wonkyness. Check. :thumbdown:  

What the crap is going on ??  ::grunt::


----------



## e.rose (Jan 30, 2011)

At least *I'm* back in action! 

Except now I can't see 50% of the posts on the Active page. :er:  At least I'm not alone this time.


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2011)

e.rose said:


> At least *I'm* back in action!
> 
> Except now I can't see 50% of the posts on the Active page. :er:  At least I'm not alone this time.



Maybe you are the problem........Ban Emily again and lets see if that fixes it!!:thumbup:


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Jan 30, 2011)

mishele said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > At least *I'm* back in action!
> ...


ROFL! :lmao:


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2011)

mishele said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > At least *I'm* back in action!
> ...



It can't hurt to try


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2011)

Too bad no one can see my new thread w/ naked pics of Emily........lol


----------



## e.rose (Jan 30, 2011)

Overread said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 



mishele said:


> Too bad no one can see my new thread w/ naked pics of Emily........lol



Whoops!  Oh WELL! :lmao:  There were some good ones in there too!


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2011)

e.rose said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > Too bad no one can see my new thread w/ naked pics of Emily........lol
> ...



Guess you'll have to email us the pics then


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 30, 2011)

e.rose said:


> At least *I'm* back in action!
> 
> Except now I can't see 50% of the posts on the Active page. :er:  At least I'm not alone this time.



In that case, it should be really easy to get your 5+ pages today! :lmao:


----------



## e.rose (Jan 30, 2011)

Overread said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...


Didn't you hear?  All e-mail accounts around the world just simultaneously stopped working as well!  It's the STRANGEST thing!


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 30, 2011)

Is TPF being hosted in Egypt?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 30, 2011)

dxqcanada said:


> Is TPF being hosted in Egypt?




Mildly amusing.  Lots of blank pages.   :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## Josh66 (Jan 30, 2011)

e.rose said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...


It's the end!!

Skynet has become self-aware!


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 30, 2011)

Maybe it has to do with running out of IP adresses.



> *IPv6 is Coming--Just in Time
> 
> As the world runs out of Internet addresses, network engineers prepare to switch over to the new protocol *
> 
> ...


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2011)

mishele said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> > e.rose said:
> ...


----------



## e.rose (Jan 30, 2011)

O|||||||O said:


> e.rose said:
> 
> 
> > Overread said:
> ...







Overread said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > O|||||||O said:
> ...


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2011)

E.rose doesn't hold any of the rights to the photos I took of her. She signed the contract!!


----------



## e.rose (Jan 30, 2011)

mishele said:


> E.rose doesn't hold any of the rights to the photos I took of her. She signed the contract!!



Yeah... anyway.


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2011)

So let the bidding begin!! 
Mama wants the new Canon 5D Mark III!!!


----------



## e.rose (Jan 30, 2011)

mishele said:


> So let the bidding begin!!
> Mama wants the new Canon 5D Mark III!!!





*literally* lol'd


----------



## Overread (Jan 30, 2011)

mishele said:


> So let the bidding begin!!
> Mama wants the new Canon 5D Mark III!!!



I've got 2 bits of pocket lint - £3 in 2penny coins - and I'll even throw in a camo sock for the lens of your choice.


----------



## Jakefreese (Jan 30, 2011)

I did when I was getting the google warnings


----------



## Canon AE-1 (Jan 30, 2011)

Yeah i'm having the blank page problem now.
Guess i will have to support with mo money.


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2011)

Oh yeah I'm going old school on your ass...........I'm bring back peoples first post.......lol

:greenpbl::lmao::greenpbl:
Nothing better to do til they fix the site.....lol


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 30, 2011)

Pfft. I revived this thread!


----------



## mishele (Jan 30, 2011)

*Yay! The forum is working again!!!*

It's about time!!!


----------



## e.rose (Jan 30, 2011)

mishele said:


> *Yay! The forum is working again!!!*
> 
> It's about time!!!



I saw that thread and thought "Oh, nice one Bitter!  You got me!" 

But then my mouse stayed on the title a little too long and I saw that he wrote "What a relief" in the body of the post... which made me wonder, "Wait... *was* that meant to be a joke?  Or was he being serious?  Because it's certainly not working for *me*..." :er:


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## Formatted (Jan 31, 2011)

The stupidity of people to re-post threads after they clearly are not working is frustrating but to do it for a third time, makes me wonder are we regressing in an evolutionary sense?


----------



## v3nom (Jan 31, 2011)

Hope this gets fixed pretty soon 

I'm sure admin are aware, and have possible solutions but heres a link anyway to common causes of white pages. 

vBulletin Manual


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 31, 2011)

I think we should IP ban everyone that reposted more than 2 times.  We can live without them   LOL JK


----------



## Formatted (Jan 31, 2011)

> I think we should IP ban everyone that reposted more than 2 times. We can live without them  LOL JK



Survival of the fittest!


----------



## Dao (Jan 31, 2011)

It seems nobody can create new post ..  

Maybe we need to bring the guys and gals of the tpf threads back to page one.  That 2 threads feel lonely deep in the forum.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 31, 2011)

Dao said:


> It seems nobody can create new post ..
> 
> Maybe we need to bring the guys and gals of the tpf threads back to page one.  That 2 threads feel lonely deep in the forum.



Seriously. Let's do this.


----------



## CNCO (Jan 31, 2011)

i noticed a few pages will not load any content. if you click on a page to display, you only get a blank page.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 31, 2011)

Any word on any of this from any of the owners / admins??


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2011)

To be fair yesterday was a sunday - hopefully one will get to work on things at some point today. 

Of course they can't announce anything till they fix it - because nobody would be able to read the thread  Though personally for an error like this I'd want to lock the site down - esp considering how much old stuff you guys are pulling up!


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 31, 2011)

Overread said:


> To be fair yesterday was a sunday - hopefully one will get to work on things at some point today.
> 
> Of course they can't announce anything till they fix it - because nobody would be able to read the thread  Though personally for an error like this I'd want to lock the site down - esp considering how much old stuff you guys are pulling up!



It'd even be worth e-mailing the members of the forum, if that were the case.


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 31, 2011)

site lock down (creating and replying to threads) + general email sent to subscribed users.

shouldnt be too difficult imo


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jan 31, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> site lock down (creating and replying to threads) + general email sent to subscribed users.
> 
> shouldnt be too difficult imo



Definitely. It'd be nice to know the progress of the situation, and when things will actually be up and running... :waiting:


----------



## mishele (Jan 31, 2011)

lol It hasn't even been 24 hours. We will all live.  :hug::


----------



## ekool (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys wanted to post an update. We have fixed all the outstanding issues with the server wonkiness. We had some corrupt database tables due to the hard drive running out of space (which was caused by a 91 gigabyte log file going out of control due to an error in one of our scripts) -- so as these things usually happen it's kind of a chain of events that conspired against us 

Please let me know in this thread if you see any existing issues.

On a side note, we do have planned a huge upgrade to newer software and some extra features for the tail end of next month.


----------



## Trever1t (Jan 31, 2011)

Hoooray for the good guys!


----------



## Overread (Jan 31, 2011)

It works!!!!


----------



## bigtwinky (Jan 31, 2011)

ekool said:


> Hey guys wanted to post an update. We have fixed all the outstanding issues with the server wonkiness. We had some corrupt database tables due to the hard drive running out of space (which was caused by a 91 gigabyte log file going out of control due to an error in one of our scripts) -- so as these things usually happen it's kind of a chain of events that conspired against us


 
Good to see you guys got things under control is a reasonably short amount of time!



> On a side note, we do have planned a huge upgrade to newer software and some extra features for the tail end of next month.


 
I'll believe that when I see it.


----------



## Formatted (Jan 31, 2011)

bigtwinky said:


> Good to see you guys got things under control is a reasonably short amount of time!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



QFT!


----------

